# Multi BLD, Methods, Thoughts, stories, experiences, Records, etc.



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I don't think i have ever seen a topic up here for Mutli BLD, which i have been really starting to get into lately so why not talk a bit about it? Share ur Mutli BLD methods for memorization, special little things that u do for Multi BLD particularly, ur thoughts on Multi BLD, stories, experiences, Records, or whatever  I have a little experience. so I attempted my first ever REALLY BIG Multi BLD last night. Before i could never really BLD accurately a LOT, and my Multi BLD of 3 cubes would always be DNF the SAME way. until i figured out what i have been doing wrong with BLD for a WHOLE YEAR NOW......... I didn't even KNOW there was Parity in the Old Pochmann method XD XD XD. yeah i know..... so anyway after learning that i practised, learned to deal with parity and now i am WAY more accurate than before and better times  i also completed my FIRST ever 3 cube multi BLD  which felt great, then i went onto 6 cubes and was succesful. so last night, after awhile i tried 9 cubes.... i was very nervous but determined. so anyway last night i finish solving all, and on one of the cubes i must have stopped solving for at least about 5 minutes cause my mind just went blank but i remembered and anyway i finished all 9 cubes. slowly take off my BLD and what do i see? ................ 8/9 cubes solved..... lol and the DNF cube was only TWO EDGES FLIPPED off. so i was quite upset but still pretty proud with myself that i almost did it. anyway enough about me, share ur Multi BLD M.T.S.E.R etc.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 4, 2008)

well thats not nice


----------



## Pedro (Jan 4, 2008)

I think you saw a topic about multi bld here...you even replied:
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1602

anyway, you didn't say how you memorise and stuff...it's quite impressive that you go directly from 3 to 6 to 9 and get 8/9 

I got 3 and 4 successfully already...tried 5 yesterday for the first time...

was 1/5, but not far from solved...one cube had 2 corners twisted, other had 3 corners out of place, other had 4 corners out and the other had 4 corners and 4 edges wrong...

I'm using PA for the edges and phonetic system for CP (CO just visual)


----------



## Pedro (Jan 4, 2008)

3 cubes video -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPZFNWC_o3o
4 cubes video -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5ikLOHZY9g


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 4, 2008)

Heehe yah i guess your right pedro. lol sorry then i didn't remember that topic  but yeah i dont know why i did my cubes like that from 3 cubes to 6 cubes to 9 cubes lol  but yeah im glad that your impressed  it sucks to hear about that 1/5 attempt to, i know u and im pretty sure u can do it eventually, and then even more, so keep going  also yeah i've seen both you youtube videos of the 3 cube multi and 4 cube multi before and u were pretty fast at them. i may be able to do 6 cube multi but i take a little too long making sure i have memo right lol. so i have to work on being still safe but faster. and i understand PA method for memo, but what is the phonetic system? never heard of it.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if that's the name, but is that one used for numbers:

1 = t, d
2 = n
3 = m
4 = r
5 = l
6 = weak g, weak c, j
7 = k, strong k, strong g
8 = v, f
9 = p, b


----------



## joey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats called the Major system.

EDIT:
My experiences.
2 cubes in 5:58 using visual memo, on my third try.
1/3 cubes in 24 mins. Trying to use letters to memo, and make up images on the spot. I find/found it very hard to visualise.

I really want to get into multi-bld, I just need to practice the visualising!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 4, 2008)

okay i know what u mean know Pedro. yeah for certain people certain memo methods work the best, u just have to find whats right for u basically. and thats cool joey, i cant even do 2 cube Multi BLD in sub 10 minutes yet  and yeah i like getting into Multi BLD too but i friggin HATE all the memorizing you have to do lol. and i think also had a 1/3 Multi BLD once and it was about 23 minutes lol. so very close to Yours. so keep it up and try learning different memo methods to find out whats perfect for you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been working on both M2 and freestyle commutators with corner commutators for multi-BLD. I figure this is much easier to memorize for multiple cubes simultaneously than is Macky's 3-cycle method, and I also want to learn to solve BLD this way anyway. But unfortunately:
a. I'm really slow with these methods, averaging around 7 minutes per cube (it feels like I can get much faster, but I'm not there yet), and
b. it's really messing with my ability to do straight 3-cycle, so my average on 3-cycle has gone about a minute worse suddenly this week, and my accuracy has suffered as well (I keep fighting the tendency now to memorize the stickers instead of just the pieces).

I've only tried 2 cubes twice, and I got them successfully both times, using visual memo. I've only tried 3 cubes once (I'll do my second try this weekend for the competition), and there I used Macky's method but with Roman Rooms and images, and I got 2/3 in about 24 minutes, with the third cube just off by a 5-cycle of corners which I still had memorized but just forgot to do.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 4, 2008)

yes man keep working on it. you know you can ALWAYS find improvements to what you use in ur memo, and u can always keep learning more. so if you dont feel comfortable with something keep trying different things until you find a memo method that is very comfortable for YOU. it took over a year to FINALLY find a REALLY good method for myself to memo edges, because they always troubled me. now it takes me about 15-30 seconds to memo edges  i memo the stickers themselves myself, but i assign letters to each. it has REALLY helped me  and awkward letters that are hard to memo i try to make words out of. i have made a method myself lately when i get bad letters, i put vowels in them to make a word, then when i execute i just remember to take the vowels out  its REALLY helpful lately  so for example if memo was something like BGRTK i would memo something like, Biger Tik. lol they arent really words, but as long as they sound like words it helps


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, while we're at discussing big feats of BLD:

[eide-mode]
hey u guyz, wat du yu use 4 6x6x6 bld?
i dun own one, i REALLYREALLY want one but m tioo lazy to figure out a method lolololzortopslol xDDDDD'RUR'FD............ whu's gotz linkage to 6x6x6 bld. feel FREE to waste yur time explaning it tu me on tis formu.
[/eide-mode]

Yes, I'm desperately imploring you to improve your grammar and start posting more about your BLD ideas/results rather than asking others to post theirs! 

And yes, I was exaggerating.

Anyhow, I tried 4cube multi BLD, found out Tyson was allergic to it, and have never since done more than 2 3x3x3's blindfolded at once. In total I've attempted 4 cubes once, 3 cubes once, and 2 cubes once (twice?) - only the 3 cubes were a DNF. Too bad it happened to become an official event and speed BLD didn't...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 4, 2008)

k im sorry man but geez man im trying to ask people about stuff so please dont like jump all over me about it and insult me man  i dont think its very nice, im not trying to be rude or anything, thats why i am talking about my stuff now, and i mentioned my 9 cube Multi BLD. i could have gone on longer but last time i posted a topic about me learning to restring my magic someoone jumped ALL OVER ME about it and said to stop spamming. what its like no matter what i do i cant post something without being attacked for it. idk sorry i guess. but yeah good luck on ur future attempts lucas, so u have done 2 3 and 4. was the 4 succesful? if not u should try again  also do you have to memo the cubes seperately? or do u just do them all together in a story or something like that? k thanks happy cubing


----------



## joey (Jan 4, 2008)

He isn't attacking you, he is just saying could you took more care and time in your posts, to spell everything correctly, and capitalise. It really does help reading, aswell as splitting into several paragraphs.

His 4 cube was successful, it was 35 mins.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 4, 2008)

oh cool thats great! 35 mins for 4 cubes is good  and yes okay i do try to take time to type but i type a LOT lol so i go a little too fast. thanks joey


----------



## Pedro (Jan 4, 2008)

you could also tell what you use...


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 4, 2008)

My stories:

I never practised multi-blind at home, but I got 2/2 correctly in a competition once ranking me nr. 7 in the world back then. The weird thing was that I tried regular blindfolded before but had never gotten it succesful

After that I tried some more, but always failed. The worst was when I had a pop when I tried 3 cubes.

The last chapter for me so far is that I included multi-blind in the weekly competition so I will know practice it once a week.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 5, 2008)

I personally am not a fan of multi-BLD, I don't know why. It just doesn't appeal to me. The most I've done for 3x3x3 BLD is 2/2. The most I've done for 4x4x4 multi is 2/2. I've never tried multiple 5x5x5 BLD, but Daniel Beyer attempted 3 5x5x5's for a multi attempt at worlds (which is madness by the way) 

My main interest for pushing myself to the limits is the n x n x n cubes. I want to get the 7x7x7 successfully one day, and if olympicubes ever comes out with a bigger version I'll attempt that too.

For multi BLD or REALLY big cubes I use journeys and do everything 100% visually using letter pair images.

Chris


----------



## alexc (Jan 5, 2008)

I never mess up anymore on CO and CP, and I'm becoming more successful at M2 edges everyday I hope to attempt two cubes soon, as soon as I assemble my DIY.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 5, 2008)

okay my main method is Old pochmann for EVERYTHING because it TOTALLY is awesome for me  and for my memo on edges i memo letters by assinging each sticker a letter which i actually mentioned earlier in the topic  and for corners its kinda complicated but i will try to explain. its old pochmann still just i always remember the ONE sticker of the corners I have to permute and whatever colour it is i memo the first Letter of that colour. So red would be R and i tap my finger where it needs to go. so since i know my colour scheme so well i will know EXACTLY what piece it is and what setup moves i need to use to get the corner there  so ill use one of the 9 cubes i attempte and give its memo as an example.

Edges: RACK GOMVI/ SP
Corners: OORWG/ GG


----------



## hdskull (Jan 5, 2008)

I blindfolded 2 3x3s, today with the normal memorization I use for one cube. I got 9:45 I think, around 5 mins for memo.


----------



## LarsN (Jan 5, 2008)

I've tried 2 cubes successfully at around 10 minutes, and tried 3 cubes that were 2/3 with one cube having 2 edges flipped.
When I memo I use pure visuel CO,CP and then I use the person/action method that I use for bigcubes for the edges. It's not directly a person/action system, but one that I came up with myself and then realised that it was somewhat similiar to PA.
One thing that I do which I never heard of anyone else doing, is that I first do the corners on all the cubes and then go back to do the edges. This is because my edge memo is a lot stronger then the visual for corners.


----------



## Karthik (Jan 5, 2008)

I did my first serious attempt today.
I don't know why but I directly went for 3 cubes.
I got all of them right in 23:44.84. But my memo times were very high because I revised through each of the cubes twice just to be sure.That means I can improve a lot! 
BTW I use the PAO method to memorize.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 6, 2008)

wow VERY NICE karth. 3 on ur first try and success is GOOD man. and in 23 minutes is still okay  so good job! it took me longer to do 3 my first time. u can do LOTS more too so keep that in mind, just belive in yourself  also yeah i hear most people use PAO method, too but i have never tried. maybe i should experiment with it too...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 15, 2008)

Update: Last weekend I attempted 9 cube Multi BLD again and.....

9/9 Cubes!!!!    

Total Time was 2 hours 5 minutes  

next will be 11 o_0 

anyone else on here planning any real big attempts in the NEAR future? 

i would love to hear about it


----------



## tim (Jan 15, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> anyone else on here planning any real big attempts in the NEAR future?
> 
> i would love to hear about it



I plan to break Rowe's record, but i don't have more than 16 cubes :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2008)

In general, slow and steady works best for me. So, each week, I plan to make one attempt for Arnaud's competition, and each week I will attempt one more cube than I have ever done before. So this coming week I will be attempting 4 cubes, and I will continue doing that until I get one. Then I'll move to 5. Etc. Hopefully by the end of the year I'll be doing more than 20.  (Hey, at least I can dream.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice to hear about that tim!  you are VERY fast in ur Multi's man and you can probably beat Rowe One day with enough practice. and hey it took him 6 hours to get 20 cubes, im sure you could get close to that many in a WAY better time 

and Yeah mike in my Multi Attempts i like to go slow and steady myself, it REALLY helps me remember it more myself, and i am more calm doing that  i must try to improve my speed soon lately, and someday even I would like to get more than 20 cubes myself too  and dont worry your goal is NOT a dream, u CAN achieve it man  so keep working on it!


----------



## tim (Jan 15, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Nice to hear about that tim!  you are VERY fast in ur Multi's man and you can probably beat Rowe One day with enough practice. and hey it took him 6 hours to get 20 cubes, im sure you could get close to that many in a WAY better time
> 
> and Yeah mike in my Multi Attempts i like to go slow and steady myself, it REALLY helps me remember it more myself, and i am more calm doing that  i must try to improve my speed soon lately, and someday even I would like to get more than 20 cubes myself too  and dont worry your goal is NOT a dream, u CAN achieve it man  so keep working on it!



Rowe spent 6 hours? Wow, he has to be very addicted . I'm sure, i can solve them in less than 1.5 hours. Maybe i'll borrow a few cubes from friends this week.

btw. i like to go fast, because i forget things very fast. I made a 16 cubes attempt a few minutes ago and i can't remember my first cube anymore.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 15, 2008)

tim said:


> btw. i like to go fast, because i forget things very fast. I made a 16 cubes attempt a few minutes ago and i can't remember my first cube anymore.



that's the good way  you don't want your cubes from one attempt messing up your memo on the next one(s)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 16, 2008)

hehe wow really that sux lol. if i ever did a 16 cube attempt and immediately forgot the 1st i'd probably like give up on life lmao. Also good luck on your upcoming attempts man, and your going to have to pick up the pace though man, because Ryosuke Mondo is attempting huge amounts lately too, and has upcoming ones soon and he is REALLY good.


----------

